# Sous Vide Lobster Tails



## emuleman (May 31, 2018)

After my son tried some Crab last week he has been begging me to make some Lobster Tails, as he wanted to try all kinds of Shellfish after realizing he likes Shrimp and Crab. I had never made Lobster Tails before, but I knew I could do it with my Sous Vide machine. Off to the store I went to get three Lobster Tails.











After cutting the top part of the Tail I gently removed the meat and carefully place on top of the Shell.  Seasoned with Salt, Pepper, Lemon and Butter, and into a bag.  I cooked them for 1 hour at 140 degrees.










When the time was up I removed them, and garnished them with some parsley.






The moment of truth had arrived. Would my 10 year old son like Lobster Tails? Watch my video below to find out.


----------



## Geebs (May 31, 2018)

My work blocks the videos on here, but I have to imagine that he was impressed. I used to manage a seafood restaurant and I can tell you those lobster tails look fabulous!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2018)

Wow dude!
That was a great video!
I haven't tried tails in the SV, but the next time I can get my hands on a couple, I'll definitely give this a try!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## troutman (May 31, 2018)

Great job Eric.  I really enjoy grilled and smoked but the sous vide is intriguing.  I'll have to put it on my to do list !!  

Also enjoy your You Tube videos, great job with those !!


----------



## bill in mn (Oct 3, 2018)

Ordered my  " Anova Sous Vide Precision Cooker "  today . Looking forward to trying it out. I have used vacuum bags for years especially out hunting .Turkey dinner with all the fixens .Lasagna, pot roasts ,pasta +++ boil some water in a pot, throw in your and dinner/ breakfast is done and no mess clean. But the boiling water is 212° and you can over heat some dishes. With Sous Vide I can bring soup and other thing to 185° and not have to keep as close as eye on it .I should say Best Buy had them for $69.00 free shipping today 10-03-18


----------



## emuleman (Oct 4, 2018)

You will be having a lot of fun with your new cooking toy. I love sous vide, such a wonderful way to perfectly cook food. Enjoy!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2018)

I think I will have to give this a try. Looks good and very easy


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 21, 2018)

Great video - 

My son works for Tyson and got 2 full tenderloins for a sweet price.  We will be cutting one into filet's for Christmas dinner - and of course we need lobster tails for surf and turf.  Searched for "lobster" and this thread came up.  Glad you posted.  

Delayed like!


----------



## emuleman (Dec 21, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Great video -
> 
> My son works for Tyson and got 2 full tenderloins for a sweet price.  We will be cutting one into filet's for Christmas dinner - and of course we need lobster tails for surf and turf.  Searched for "lobster" and this thread came up.  Glad you posted.
> 
> Delayed like!



Glad you found this thread. The lobster tails were delicious, so I highly recommend you sous vide them. Good Luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2018)

Don't know how I missed this one Erik, but that's exactly how I do Scallops, along with a little sear to finish.
Nice Job, Buddy!!
I gotta try some tails, if I can ever find them at a fair price!!
Like.

Bear


----------

